# cat personlity questionnaire



## sophie1204 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi

I'm a student studying animal behaviour and welfare and am doing research on cat personality for my dissertation. If you have 5-10 minutes to spare, please could your fill out a questionnaire on your cat? Your answers are extremely valuable to this area of research and would be much appreciated  Please complete a questionnaire for each of your cats. 
Just click on/copy and paste the link below

Survey provided by FreeOnlineSurveys.com

Thank you


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Done for you. good luck with your research :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

All done


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

done for both cats, good luck


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Done too


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

done:thumbup:


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

All done for my 3 cats Rigsby,Dougal and little Ollie
Good luck
from Maureen

My user name is Lulus mum-she was our collie cross who died 5 weeks ago today-we are so,so sad.Our other dog has dementia,which is very worrying.
All 3 cats and 2 dogs came from the rescue I worked for-Dougal was a foster cat who I brought home while he got over cat flu-that was 14 years ago!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Done 

Good luck hen

Em
xx


----------



## PopcornPastures (Aug 29, 2009)

Done.  Good luck with it.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Done, good luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi, actually, I'd love to read the finished article when it's complete. 

I'm studying my Phd in veterinary science now but have tailored my later years of study towards large carnivores with a view to working with jaguars. I'd love to read your research

Em
xx


----------



## Elsbells (Feb 18, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I'd love to read the finished article when it's complete.


Yes, me too!


----------



## Bettyboo222 (Mar 4, 2011)

Done, but got confused on question 21 . So I presumed a stranger stroking


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

all done :thumbup:


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

That was very interesting!
Good luck on your research!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Done! :thumbup:


----------

